
Max Howell (Swift package manager engineer, creator of homebrew) leaves Apple - mayoff
https://mobile.twitter.com/mxcl/status/763957931616325632
======
mayoff
Remember all the shit Google was given for _not_ hiring him? Well, it turns
out he doesn't like working for big companies anyway.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9695102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9695102)

